# VERY itchy hedgehog. Help!!!



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I have noticed that my hedgie is really itchy. Every night I will hear him running on the wheel then he stops and itches, spins and itches, spins and itches. I picked him up in the middle of the night today because i heard him itching and it looks like he has dry blood around one quill on his back and his skin looks like it may be flaking off a bit. Anyone know why? What can I do?

I know a vet will charge me a ton of money to just see him. ANyone else go through this? Is it possible he is shedding quills again? Hes abuot 2 months old now.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like quilling..there is alot of threads on quilling if you do a search.
Aveno oatmeal wash is a favorite among many on this forum also flax seed oil.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

my hedgie had a really bad itchy problem and i couldnt figure out why. i thought it was mites cause she was loosing alot of quills at the same time. when i took her to the vet she assured me she was quilling and that i should change my laundry deturgent. she's since stopped quilling and i use only non-scented, hypoallergenic detergent on her bed sheets and shes been fine ever since ! <3


----------

